# how often do you cut your chi's nails?



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

I know when we got Beau at 7 weeks the breeder had already cut them a few times and then I did again at 8 weeks. just wondeirng what is the normal amount of time you cut your chi's nails??? and I hate that Beau's are mostly black.  makes it harder and I am terrified of cutting the quick so I just took the tips off when I did it. he is a baby and I would do a couple every day till I got through them all cuase I sound would make his nervous when I clipped them. the breeder said she was just using regular people fingernail cutters for now so I did that though I have some good pet ones that I use for my cats too.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I clip when I hear clicking in the kitchen. LOL I clip, then I take her for a nice walk on cement to file the rough edges down.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

katsrevenge said:


> I clip when I hear clicking in the kitchen. LOL I clip, then I take her for a nice walk on cement to file the rough edges down.



Same here except it usually takes me a week or two to get to it after it starts driving my dh nuts listening to them walk down our halls.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I do Brody's nails once a week, usually on Saturday. I really hate long nails! His are black too. I've found if I just keep on top of it, it only takes a minute and they always look nice. I use a dremel, which is a grinder. Just one touch on each nail and I am done. Quick and easy. Much less likely to cut into the quick, esp. with black nails, when you just use a grinder.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I do Holly's about every 2-3 weeks, although she could use it more often. I use a dremel too, and then hit the ends with an emery board to take any sharp parts down.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I cut my two's nails about every two weeks...though Lola's grow much slower so she is usually about every 3 weeks. I use scissor type pet nail clippers and shine a flashlight behind the dark ones to locate the quick.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i do mine every wk i have a thing that me and the gang have a beauty day on saturday so i check nails brush coats teeth be done again and if they need washed i will do that also (saturday is my chill day)


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

Tricia, I just bought a dremel, I have practised on the labs, how easy or hard is it to do those little nails. Is there any tricks I should know?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use kitten nail clippers for Jasper and it works great. 
Well rounded with no rough edges. My hubby
holds him and Jasper just smother's him with kisses
while I do the clipping


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Every two weeks, and I dread it. Peek puts on a fighting and screaming match everytime.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey's are clipped every Friday after her bath as she is drying in the towel. I also wash all her blankets and bedding on Friday's. That's our beauty day. He he


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

i am SO glad someone asked this because i have no idea! I'm scared to wait too long or cut too soon! this should be a sticky.

Sophie flips out when I cut them, and i got that pet thing you see on tv, and it works...but i will never use it! it split her nail in half! my poor baby!

I cut hers every two-three weeks and i file them a lot too. She loves me filing them, she wont like it at first, but once i start doing it she falls right to sleep.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

if i remember 2-3 weeks but usally when i hear the nails i know it's time to start cutting again.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i clip when he's on my lap and i can feel his nails digging into my skin...LOL  if ur nervous cutting the tips they'll sense it and be nervous too


----------



## bam-bam (Mar 8, 2009)

I havent yet clipped Bambi's nails at all! Am I supposed too? They do look long, I dont think they have ever been clipped, I am paying £9 a month to our vet to deal with 2 nail clippings per yer, injections and 6 monthly check ups, but this doesnt come into force till april.

Should I clip Bambis nails now? If so how do I do it.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I just bought the Pedipaw for Gizmo yesterday! and I filed 2 of his nails down a little and he did so well! I think I need to take him to the groomers and have them cut them once b/c they are SO long and then after that I can file them every week.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

bam-bam said:


> I havent yet clipped Bambi's nails at all! Am I supposed too? They do look long, I dont think they have ever been clipped, I am paying £9 a month to our vet to deal with 2 nail clippings per yer, injections and 6 monthly check ups, but this doesnt come into force till april.
> 
> Should I clip Bambis nails now? If so how do I do it.


It's a little easier to show you rather than describe it, although basically you are just taking off the end of the nail. If the nail is pink or translucent, you will see a pink line inside the nail. This is the vein and do NOT cut into it or it will hurt and bleed. I'd take Bam to a dog groomer or to the vet and have them show you how to do it. Then you can do it at home.


----------

